# Hard Disk Upgrade Question



## CRussel (Feb 24, 2002)

I have two S2 240 Tivos. One has been upgraded to a 200 Gb hard disk, the other has its original 80 GB hard disk. The new Lifetime transfer offer only applies to the older, upgraded S2, unfortunately. The other one is also lifetime, but too new to qualify. So, my question is: Can I swap the hard disks on these two TiVos without major pain? I'd love to upgrade to the new dual tuner model, but don't want to lose my big hard disk with all it has stored on it. 

Thanks.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

CRussel said:


> I have two S2 240 Tivos. One has been upgraded to a 200 Gb hard disk, the other has its original 80 GB hard disk. The new Lifetime transfer offer only applies to the older, upgraded S2, unfortunately. The other one is also lifetime, but too new to qualify. So, my question is: Can I swap the hard disks on these two TiVos without major pain? I'd love to upgrade to the new dual tuner model, but don't want to lose my big hard disk with all it has stored on it.
> 
> Thanks.


TiVo Lifetime transfer only on older Series2, Did I miss something?

You could move the 200G drive to the other TiVo, However you cannot play the recordings You have to do a *C*lear *A*nd *D*elete Everything to match the drive to the TiVo. The only ways I know of would be transfer the programs to a PC with TiVoDesktop or get another Hard drive and use *M*ulti *R*oom *V*iewing to transfer programs to the new drive.


----------



## CRussel (Feb 24, 2002)

"Only Product Lifetime Service subscriptions activated before June 15, 2003 are eligible." Which really means S1's or S2's that started life as transfers from S1's, I suspect. But in any case, my smaller TiVo is a 2004 activation, so I'm stuck on it.

Yes, I would expect to have to dump off to TiVo Desktop, do a clear and delete everything, and then transfer the drive. But since we have some time to re-activate, I don't think that should be an issue.


----------

